# Deep dropping on conventional tackle?



## alle9219 (Aug 16, 2009)

I've been poking around a bit and this deep dropping game sounds like it might be fun to try a time or two. I don't want to drop a couple grand on an electric reel when its going be be used a handful of times, so is it doable to "deep drop" for grouper or tiles with conventional bottom fishing gear? I have a few hundred yards of 40 lb mono, and the stretch certainlywon't help, but do you think I could get by with it? How much weight is required?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

First of all it will depend on the depth you drop in and the current that perticular day. I have had crazy current in 100' of water and dropped a 5.5 oz jig in 410' without going anywhere. But you need to be prepared for the different currents. 40# is a tad light for deep water because that is the land of the giants. If you are dropping big baits in deep water I suggest at least 80# or better.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

anything over 300' Go braid for sure. it can definitely be done on mono, but it has a ton of stretch (esp. at 400-600') also the braid will not be as influenced by current. and finally, it's nearly impossible to detect a strike at great depths on mono.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (11/25/2009)*anything over 300' Go braid for sure. it can definitely be done on mono, but it has a ton of stretch (esp. at 400-600') also the braid will not be as influenced by current. and finally, it's nearly impossible to detect a strike at great depths on mono.


:withstupid

braid all the way!!. to feel the nibbles at that dept is just awesome


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

BRAID WITH A HIGH GEAR RATIO REEL. WE DEEP DROP A LOT USING SPINNING GEAR BECAUSE OF THE HIGH GEAR RATIO. YOU WANT AT LEAST 4.5 TO 5.0. WE USE 50 OR 60# BRAID AND HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH BIG FISH, JUST TAKE YOUR TIME AND WORK IT UP.16 T0 20 OZ LEAD AT 600+ FT SEEMS TO DO THE JOB. THE WORSE PART IS HAVING TO REEL UP WITH OUT A FISH,THAT JUST PLAIN SUCKS CAUSE YOUR ARMS WILL BURN FROM NON-STOP REELING. IT'S MUCH EASIER WITH A GROUPER PULLING ON THE OTHER END. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

> *cobe killer (11/25/2009)*BRAID WITH A HIGH GEAR RATIO REEL. WE DEEP DROP A LOT USING SPINNING GEAR BECAUSE OF THE HIGH GEAR RATIO. YOU WANT AT LEAST 4.5 TO 5.0. WE USE 50 OR 60# BRAID AND HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH BIG FISH, JUST TAKE YOUR TIME AND WORK IT UP.16 T0 20 OZ LEAD AT 600+ FT SEEMS TO DO THE JOB. THE WORSE PART IS HAVING TO REEL UP WITH OUT A FISH,THAT JUST PLAIN SUCKS CAUSE YOUR ARMS WILL BURN FROM NON-STOP REELING. IT'S MUCH EASIER WITH A GROUPER PULLING ON THE OTHER END. GOOD LUCK.






are yall using a standard 3-5 hook rig with the weight at the bottom? how long does it normally take for you to reach depth with 16-20 ounces of lead? still trying to learn the deep drop game. its seemed like last time we dropped vk 817 (600+) that it took FOREVER to hit paydirt with 2 pounds of lead.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (11/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *cobe killer (11/25/2009)*BRAID WITH A HIGH GEAR RATIO REEL. WE DEEP DROP A LOT USING SPINNING GEAR BECAUSE OF THE HIGH GEAR RATIO. YOU WANT AT LEAST 4.5 TO 5.0. WE USE 50 OR 60# BRAID AND HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH BIG FISH, JUST TAKE YOUR TIME AND WORK IT UP.16 T0 20 OZ LEAD AT 600+ FT SEEMS TO DO THE JOB. THE WORSE PART IS HAVING TO REEL UP WITH OUT A FISH,THAT JUST PLAIN SUCKS CAUSE YOUR ARMS WILL BURN FROM NON-STOP REELING. IT'S MUCH EASIER WITH A GROUPER PULLING ON THE OTHER END. GOOD LUCK.
> ...


ok cobe killer u r the man


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

WE ARE JUST USING A 2 HOOK RIG AND YES IT TAKES A LITTLE WHILE TO GET THERE BUT GENE DOES A GREAT JOB OF HOLDING THE BOAT OVER THE SPOT. CUT YOUR BAIT TO BE STREAMLINE SO THAT IT DOESN'T SPIN. IF YOUR USING WHOLE OR LIVE FISH HOOK THEM THROUGH THE BOTTOM JAW UP THROUGHT THE TOP. BIGGER BAITS TAKE LONGER TO REACH THE BOTTOM DUE TO RESISTANCE. IT DOES WORK AND IT REALLY IS A LOT OF FUN. GETTING A GOOD IDEA OF THE DRIFT WHILE YOU ARE GOING DOWN WILL MAKE HITTNG THE SPOT MUCH EASIER CAUSE WHEN YOU MISS AND DON'T GET A BITE IT'S CRAP,CRAP,CRAP NOW I GOT TO REEL THIS ALL THE WAY BACK UP WITH NOTHING ON IT.:banghead:banghead HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING EVRYONE!!!


----------

